# arowana... euwww. Would anyone pay Â£58000 for this fish?



## daniel19831123 (24 Jul 2008)

I've always been fascinated with arowana. They are just so majestic looking. The only thing that holds me back is the price that they are selling in this country. It's a ripped off... As I was surfing the net, I came across this webpage who claimed to be the sold supplier of arowana in the UK and browsing through the page, I saw this fish that was sold for Â£58000! I personally think it's just wrong to even let this fish get through the culling stage not to mention selling it for such a price.... What do you guys think? 

http://www.arowana.co.uk/arowana-shop-p ... ry=arowana


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jul 2008)

Arowana are my favourite fish and I hope to one day own a Golden Arowana. But a two headed fish is just wrong and I don't think anyone would buy it. Anyone want to donate a large tank with a larger filter so I can keep one?


----------



## daniel19831123 (24 Jul 2008)

Well does anyone want to donate a large house for me so that i can house a large fish tank? I don't mind paying for the fish tank as long as someone pay for the house. lol


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jul 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> Well does anyone want to donate a large house for me so that i can house a large fish tank? I don't mind paying for the fish tank as long as someone pay for the house. lol


What about the plot of land and the koi pond? might aswell ask for it all LOL


----------



## Luketendo (25 Jul 2008)

No, but I'd happily have the others.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Jul 2008)

I was thinking of a small arawana for my 1m iwigumi, short term of corse. I recon they are awesome!


----------



## planter (25 Jul 2008)

Cant see anyone ever buying it .... Its just a crowd puller/attention grabber for the company. What makes me laugh is who came up with that price? errrr welll ummmm call it a round errr Â£58000 then   

cant help feeling it worked as we are all now looking at their site! eyeing up the reds and golds!


----------



## tanker (25 Jul 2008)

Arowana is one of the most expensive fish in my country as well and often fetch 5 figure price, but 58000 sterling? never heard of... 6000 sterling, yeah... It used to be abundant in the wild but is now rather depleted. due to both its commercial value and loss of habitat.
arowana that is legally traded usually have microchips implanted in them. so, do check for one if any of you buy it  8)  i'm not very sure about those that is bred by individual hobbyist though.

usually it requires larger aquarium, and is best if not kep with other fish. but i've never kept one before


----------



## spaldingaquatics (25 Jul 2008)

mmmm....pay my wifes credit card bill after a days shopping or buy a big fish? :?   do they deliver?


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I was thinking of a small arawana for my 1m iwigumi, short term of corse. I recon they are awesome!


I'm with you on that, I was thinking of getting a Rio 400 for one of them, but I think that might be small still for an adult! 
Can't really keep anything bigger than the Rio 400.


----------



## Luketendo (25 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think what you want is 300 gallons.


----------



## a1Matt (25 Jul 2008)

I love the way that website says in bold next to Â£58,000... *Price is a guide only!*

Maybe we could offer them just Â£50k instead then


----------



## Dacious (25 Jul 2008)

Who in their right mind would pay for it?? It's like asking Â£351 for a siamese platy!!!! (statistically their occurence would be about the same i would have thought) It ain't going to happen lol


----------



## Gill (25 Jul 2008)

wow some of those prices are not bad, the blue wild panda is amazing. 

i loved having an arowana in the 4footer. i did get a baby, and they sure do grow fast. 
they are amazing fish to keep. 

i am still thinking of giving the 5*3*2 to some nice Arows further down the line. 
most arows like a nice planted tank, in which they can lie amongst the planting.. mine used to do that after a big meal. just sink down into the plants to digest the meal. 


i say if you get the chance to own an arow even for short term go for it. 

sometimes you just can't walk away from a lovely looking baby arow.


----------



## Spider Pig (25 Jul 2008)

Asian arrowana are pretty much my dream fish and I can already visualise the 4m tank 20 years away- hopefully by then they'll have sorted out LED lighting, and won't have to worry about heating due to global warming.

The high price is probably to lure superstitious people who think this'll bring them lots of money because of its rarity. I think it's something about looking like a dragon and so the chinese think it'll bring them money, power, good fortune- you know the standard cookie predictions. Never seen an asian arowana in lfs in UK but there were loads in hong kong- some reasonably priced too.


----------



## beeky (1 Aug 2008)

I can't understand who buys them. I agree, they're spectacular, but the price and size must put most people off and yet shops still stock them.

I reckon in a couple of years, the bubble will burst and they'll go the same way as flowerhorns.


----------



## Wolfenrook (1 Aug 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> I've always been fascinated with arowana. They are just so majestic looking. The only thing that holds me back is the price that they are selling in this country. It's a ripped off... As I was surfing the net, I came across this webpage who claimed to be the sold supplier of arowana in the UK and browsing through the page, I saw this fish that was sold for Â£58000! I personally think it's just wrong to even let this fish get through the culling stage not to mention selling it for such a price.... What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.arowana.co.uk/arowana-shop-p ... ry=arowana



That website is telling major fibs.  My LFS sells high quality, certified, arowana, most for about Â£1,0000-Â£2,0000 each.

Personally I don't like them, and feel that anything more than about Â£60 a fish is too much.

Ade


----------



## Themuleous (2 Aug 2008)

Isn't this similar the flowerhorn craze that happened years ago?  Some are pretty but not my cup of tea. I can see lots of people getting these and not really understanding the long term implications, like with clown loaches but on a much bigger scale! 

Sam


----------

